# How hard is it to find antique tricycle parts???



## irene_crystal (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have a solid lead on a 1932 tricycle that looks very interesting but will need at a bare minimum all the tires replaced as well as new pedals, all other parts look like they can be re-plated or re-painted. How crazy hard would it be to get these few parts and how expensive?


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 22, 2011)

How hard? Hard, in my opinion. Not like bike parts anyway. Oh yeah, those trike tires are called CAB tires, they're a rubber sheath covering a brazed steel wire inside.... about $130 to have the standard size trike tires redone.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Cars got parked in barns, fields, and junkyards. Bikes got the same treatment, only they got scrapped much quicker. Tricycles? They just got plain thrown away. I don't dare think what parts are like for those.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2011)

*Tricycle parts*

About a year ago I visited a one time "guru" of Vintage wheeled goods and Trikes, Anthony Standard in Simi Valley.  At the time he was downsizing and moving out of a large warehouse space.  He let me rummage in the tricycle/pedal car loft.  LOTS of good stuff there and some very rare items as well. Seems to have lost interest in the pursuit of those projects.  Google him maybe?  or maybe someone else knows how to contact him.  I don't have any current info, but he'd be the source.   A good guy too, with extensive knowledge in those areas.  Good luck!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 23, 2011)

For pedals, it depends on the type used on that 1932 tricycle. Some of the nicer models used bicycle type threaded pedals though with pedal blocks shorter (3" to 3.25") than bicycle length. If the cranks take 1/2" threaded pedals, you can find replacement Torringtons on ebay and probably other vintage bike part sites. The 16"/20" juvenile bicycle size pedals will work well on a trike taking the same size threaded pedal shaft.

For other older (1920s-1950s) trike parts, I keep a close eye on ebay and try to win whatever parts I think there might be a need for, as far as my present or future restoration work is concerned. Earlier than the 1920s, trike parts become very scarce. 

Sounds like there's a real need for a source of tire replacements for a less expensive cost. Hope to be there one day soon! 

Please post a photo of your '32 trike if you pick it up.

Dave


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 23, 2011)

I am waiting on a few more pics and then I will likely buy it regardless of the hard time and price to find tires... I will post pics either way once I hear from him.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2011)

I restored My Velocipede a long time ago, before the internet. I located tire Rubber in Washington state from a lady who advertised in a magazine. The Rubber has a hole in the Center for a wire to hold the tire tight to the rim, The machines that do this are not around anymore. I located an Old guy who did Wheel chair tires, I think all his life. He was able to mount the tires to the rim and they are ridable still today. If you dont want the trike to be ridden, the fix is easier. I have a before and after pic of what I did 18 yrs ago.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe that's the first "before" photo I've seen of your Iver Johnson. It really looks terrific after the restoration and even more so when comparing it to the before condition.

There's also a wagon/buggy repair internet site in Texas called the "Texas Wagon Works". They sell round cab rubber in various diameters and also flat top rubber which will fit in U-shaped rims that are flat on the bottom, as small as 7/8" width. Velo King tricycles have the rims which this style rubber will fit in the 1" size. The flat top rubber has two holes, but you could just use one for the wire. Here's the link to that site: http://texaswagonworks.com/catologue/cat_axles.shtml Just click on the "Rubber Tires" and "Old Style Rubber" headings on the right side to see the various extruded rubber shapes and sizes. At the bottom of the page is a link to the price list for parts and supplies they sell.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! It was a wreck when I got it, geez! My Rubber is 1 inch diameter combed finish Round. 

I found smooth Round rubber at McMaster.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber/=f2entu


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 23, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> I restored My Velocipede a long time ago, before the internet. I located tire Rubber in Washington state from a lady who advertised in a magazine. The Rubber has a hole in the Center for a wire to hold the tire tight to the rim, The machines that do this are not around anymore. I located an Old guy who did Wheel chair tires, I think all his life. He was able to mount the tires to the rim and they are ridable still today. If you dont want the trike to be ridden, the fix is easier. I have a before and after pic of what I did 18 yrs ago.




Super cool tricycle, looks great!


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Original cab tire machine*

FYI   
If anyone is interested I have a few of the Cab tire machines that I would be willing to sell.
     I also might have some extra jaws or spreaders for them.
     Brian 
  313-884-BIKE


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 25, 2011)

Brian, are any of yours Peerless tire machines? I've seen a few of them come up for sale in the last year or so.

Dave


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 25, 2011)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20359-My-quot-New-quot-Tricycle-1932-Streamline is a link to my new thread with a few pics of the tricycle I just paid for....


----------



## rbgolf01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up a tricycle recently looking to redo the wheels for the family, they want it to be a rider for the grandkids.any idea on sources to rebuild and spoke them.?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

rbgolf01 said:


> Picked up a tricycle recently looking to redo the wheels for the family, they want it to be a rider for the grandkids.any idea on sources to rebuild and spoke them.?View attachment 416130




You would probably be better off starting your own thread. V/r Shawn


----------

